# ipad app iprovements



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

back in early december the iPad version of the app was pretty useless. It seemed to show car details and no menu for controls, climate and so on. So i deleted it.

Gave it a try again today and it seems to now be identical to the iphone version. It still refuses to do landscape, but that's likely an iphone hangover as it doesn't do landscape either. i use a keyboard stand for the ipad so landscape would be great, although what i am seeing is leaps and bounds better than it was.


----------



## rwsimon (Apr 16, 2018)

Strange. I've been using the iPad version of the app since May and it has always been identical to the phone version because it is the phone version. And yes, it only works in portrait mode.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

strange indeed. I thought it was related to my testing the apps before delivery, but i seem to remember that at delivery the phone app becoming functional (ie: menus and such) and the ipad remaining useless.

might be an old brain memory. happy it works now.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> s
> 
> might be an old brain memory. happy it works now.


You are happy it works now..your old brain or the iPad app?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

both actually


----------

